# Brooklyn photos from the 1970s



## editor (Sep 12, 2018)

Interesting little set of  photos here: 


















Photographs of Brooklyn in the 1970s - Flashbak


----------



## Favelado (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a copy of a book called "Do not give way to evil" which is photos from the 70s and 80s from the South Bronx. I got it for 20 quid and it went out of print and was going on Amazon for 300 a few months back. I'll try and scan the images and put them on Urban. They are excellent.

https://www.amazon.com/Not-Give-Way-Evil-Photographs/dp/157687432X


----------

